# Lexie!



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Being sad and stalking the door because there’s some teenagers upstairs that don’t want to come and play with her.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Pics


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Being girly!)


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

The headband was a nice touch! Cute


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you!)


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Blocking the door as usual and then she fell


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Someone likes their chest rubs


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

She's adorable! And what's wrong with kids these days, not wanting to play with puppies??


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I know... they are so into their video games and stuff. Probably half an hour a day each- that’s what she gets.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

6 m.o today!)


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

She's so pretty.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Thank you!
This is Lexie’s mom.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

7 months old!)


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

So cute. Her mother is a beauty.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Was muzzled after trying to annoy one of the kitties!


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Is that an actual muzzle or just a scrunchie?


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I tell her .. you are muzzled.. she walks away from Lipston the only cat that hates her


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

My daughter’s scrunchie! But she acts like omg ..


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

But Lipston is the cat that can kill you when she looks at you..


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

She is one of the best cats and she can be really mean to someone that she doesn’t like. She was raised by my shar pei but Lex is so annoying she doesn’t mean to do anything mean to her otherwise Lex would have been scratched.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

And she loves her Squirrel cat sister


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Waiting for her back rub!)


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice picture. She looks kinda alert in it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It's the message not the tool! Cute picture!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I should explain!) My husband created a monster! every time he comes back from garage, his man cave or whatever outside and she hears him, she puts herself on the cedar chest in this position because she knows he is coming and he will rub her back!)


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Magic words.. you want a bone?!))


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

She is a weirdo goofball.. she would lick anyone to death


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice and cool fireplace!)


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie is 1 year old already!


----------

